# Squeaks!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, finally!  I checked on my girls when I woke up this morning and heard little squeaks from the Himalayan's tub.  I did a quick peek through the top of her igloo and see little pink squirmies! I am giving her plenty of time before I take a real look and find out numbers, though. I will have pictures when I do check though!

Yay!!! I thought I'd never have babies! 

ETA: bethmccallister - you were exactly right on your estimate of four days. How in the heck did you do that?!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

They breed like Mice lol


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Yay, baby time! Congrats! Hope to see baby pics in time!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats bella


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I stole a peek! No touching yet though, so can't say how many there are.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

yey pinkies!!!!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww pinkies! :lol:


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Aren't they so cute? XD I'm so excited to see what they come out looking like.


----------

